# Nokia X2 stops bullet, saves a life in Syria



## diagus (Aug 14, 2012)

dont know if this is an fake propaganda
*cdn2.ubergizmo.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/nokia-x2-bullet.jpg
There are plenty of memes going around that feature the classic Nokia 3310 feature phone, where it proved to be one tough cookie. Well, are all Nokias built tough? That remains to be seen, but one thing is for sure – earlier this morning, someone on Facebook reported about an incident that happened in war torn Syria, a country that is going through the bitter struggles of a civil war. It seems that an owner of the Nokia X2 was filming the action that is happening between the rebels and military, where bombs and bullets were let off with wanton abandon.

This did not fail to deter the Nokia X2′s owner who moved closer to the action, and when he was still shooting a video halfway with the Nokia X2 remaining nearly in front of his mouth as his right hand held it, the incident happened. A bullet struck the Nokia X2, but remained stuck in the handset, meaning it stopped the bullet altogether, sacrificing its digital life for its human owner. The image above does seem to indicate otherwise, however. No idea on just how true this is, but it is a heart warming incident to read about where technology saves another life yet again, an old one at that.

Nokia X2 stops bullet, saves a life in Syria | Ubergizmo


----------



## theserpent (Aug 14, 2012)

Yup read about this in nokias facebook page.
Now There will be memes of nokia  x2


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 14, 2012)

I wish somebody could save Nokia tooo


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks fake. See the direction of the bullet.


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

The blast looks like bullet for sure(not an expert), but could be a fake(just a guy shooting a bullet through a nokia).


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 14, 2012)

More likely that the bullet has hit somewhere else and later bounced back in to the phone.The momentum/force by which a bullet hits a phone,directly,i dont think the phone will be in that guys hands,even if he hold that hard enough.Moreover its just a frickin phone made up of just plastics and some b.s.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 14, 2012)

How about the TOp End Motorola Droid phone that comes with a Kevlar finish ..? Will it dodge bullets ?/  hehe

Btw isn't it more dangerous when the bullets hits the Cell-Phone Li-Ion battery ??


----------

